# Homeschool Ghost Shell vs Vices



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

Myself and a friend had a simmilar problem...sweat easy, end up not being wet from snow, but from sweating.

Homeschool jackets have eliminated this problem almost entirely. I tride a Burton gore-tex jacket and still ended up with the same issue. I have tried 3 different HS jackets and all have been amazing. some people say the fit is baggy, so take that into consideration.

I shell is fine if you pair it with high quality breathable wicking base and mid layers.

The Vices may look like it has some insulation but it is basically just a shell with a thin layer inside. It would be much more snowboard specific than the Ghost shell....I would go for the Vices but the Ghost will work just fine


----------



## johnsnowboards (Feb 6, 2015)

Banjo said:


> Myself and a friend had a simmilar problem...sweat easy, end up not being wet from snow, but from sweating.
> 
> Homeschool jackets have eliminated this problem almost entirely. I tride a Burton gore-tex jacket and still ended up with the same issue. I have tried 3 different HS jackets and all have been amazing. some people say the fit is baggy, so take that into consideration.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the heads up on the Vice having only a thin layer of insulation. So I guess from your description the amount of insulation between the two is inconsequential? I was just thinking, with my 686 I'm usually pretty comfy with just a UA compression cold gear under neat. I thought if I went with the Ghost I'd have to wear an extra fleece jacket, but I guess I'll have to do the same for the Vice?


Any thoughts on what else is different between the two? Here's what I found so far:
- Vice has a bit more insulation, but as per Bajo, might not matter as much
- Vice has jacket-to-pant interface. I haven't tried a jacket that does not have it, so I'm not sure how this would work for me
- Vice has the wind hater hood, but in the 3 years that I've been riding I haven't had the need to wear my hood yet. 
- Vice has a "Magnetic Closure", which I'm not sure what the purpose is of
- From the pictures, Vice has a zipper cover. I've read this might cause flapping issues if I ride goofy/switch



I was content with the Ghost, but strongly considering the Vice because of the extra insulation and the jacket-to-pants interface. But if the insulation on the Vice is thin and inconsequential, I am now thinking about just sewing on some snap buttons on the Ghost as a DIY jacket-to-pants interface.

Thanks


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

johnsnowboards said:


> I've read this might cause flapping issues if I ride goofy/switch


I wouldnt say it flaps, but I can sometimes feel a chill coming in through the zipper when im riding fast



johnsnowboards said:


> But if the insulation on the Vice is thin and inconsequential,


^this. its not insulation AT ALL. Just a lining to keep the actual shell material off your body,

Also I never use the hood, but the design of the front part of the "wind hater hood" allows to have good face coverage if you need, without putting up the hood.


----------



## DasStugIII (Mar 30, 2014)

picked up the ghost shell at the start of the season, the coco w/e interface feels kind of clammy on your skin so i usually wear a volcom tech hoodie or long sleeve drywicking shirt under it, but other then that its a really awesome bang for the buck jacket, fit is a little baggy.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Although the HS pull over shell that I own is now out of production, I can assure you that you will be pleased with the performance of whatever HS shell you pick up. I have had mine for a couple of years now and it is a solid performer in all conditions. Nice product.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I've had both shells and insulated in the past, but this year I'm a full convert to shells. I get hot too. GTX and 20/20+ is the only way to go. The breathability and price on Homeschool is awesome. Also Volcom has a bunch of deals on shells right now at Whiskeymilitia too, I just scooped some.

The options with a shell are just rad. I was wearing them in 8f with 20mph winds last week with some nice layers under.


----------



## johnsnowboards (Feb 6, 2015)

Banjo said:


> Also I never use the hood, but the design of the front part of the "wind hater hood" allows to have good face coverage if you need, without putting up the hood.


Interesting, that sounds like it'll be useful. I usually have a face mask or neck gaiter on, but there were times where it was too warm and I had to remove the mask/gaiter. At those times a face cover without the hood on would be nifty





DasStugIII said:


> picked up the ghost shell at the start of the season, the coco w/e interface feels kind of clammy on your skin so i usually wear a volcom tech hoodie or long sleeve drywicking shirt under it, but other then that its a really awesome bang for the buck jacket, fit is a little baggy.


just curious, what size did you get? The ghost shell supposedly has a slim fit (the 2015 version at least), based on the size chart I'm a medium so I got a medium. 





Oldman said:


> Although the HS pull over shell that I own is now out of production, I can assure you that you will be pleased with the performance of whatever HS shell you pick up. I have had mine for a couple of years now and it is a solid performer in all conditions. Nice product.


awesome thanks, I've read as well that HS is a solid brand





snowklinger said:


> I've had both shells and insulated in the past, but this year I'm a full convert to shells. I get hot too. GTX and 20/20+ is the only way to go. The breathability and price on Homeschool is awesome. Also Volcom has a bunch of deals on shells right now at Whiskeymilitia too, I just scooped some.
> 
> The options with a shell are just rad. I was wearing them in 8f with 20mph winds last week with some nice layers under.



yep props to WM, that's where I'm getting my jacket from. Props to backcountry as well (who owns WM), I bought a pair of burton pants 2 weeks ago for 25% off retail from backcountry. they went on sale yesterday in WM for 40ish off if I remember correctly. I chatted BC support and they gave me a refund for the difference.




Anyways, a bit off topic but I figured I'd as ask well. Since both jackets I'm considering are mostly just shells, looks like I'm going to have to wear a mid layer with them. Any good way to know if the mid layer is breathable? Like any materials I should look for or any fit/design that would work well?

I have a couple hoodies and fleece sweaters I wear when going to the gym. I can probably use those. But I want to make sure I use a mid layer that's breathable, so it doesn't negate the high breathable rating from the shell. Not sure if I'm explaining this right or if this is even an issue I'm supposed to worry about.


Thanks again guys


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

johnsnowboards said:


> Anyways, a bit off topic but I figured I'd as ask well. Since both jackets I'm considering are mostly just shells, looks like I'm going to have to wear a mid layer with them. Any good way to know if the mid layer is breathable? Like any materials I should look for or any fit/design that would work well?
> 
> I have a couple hoodies and fleece sweaters I wear when going to the gym. I can probably use those. But I want to make sure I use a mid layer that's breathable, so it doesn't negate the high breathable rating from the shell. Not sure if I'm explaining this right or if this is even an issue I'm supposed to worry about.
> 
> ...


I wear a loose, thin baselayer, then a merino sweater, then a puffy mid layer. I have a Patagonia Nanopuff as well as a Homeschool Cocona puff. I like both a ton, the Homeschool is puffier and breathes better too.


----------



## PorkCereal (Dec 28, 2013)

Note that home school seems to run large to me. I ordered a medium and it was larger than my larges in other jackets I own.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

PorkCereal said:


> Note that home school seems to run large to me. I ordered a medium and it was larger than my larges in other jackets I own.


can confirm


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

^ this is something I didnt really notice. I got a M and the fit is perfect...a touch long in the arms, but thats more of a good thing. Different body types maybe :dunno:

It all depends how you like the fit i guess. I am 5'9 and ~190


----------



## PorkCereal (Dec 28, 2013)

Yeah, I'm 5'7 165. I can normally wear most parts larges if the arms run short, home school medium covered the tips of my hands. I could fit my wife in the jacket with me. Kinky


----------



## johnsnowboards (Feb 6, 2015)

thanks for the suggestions guys. Just to update, I ended up getting the Ghost Shell, and using the $60 I saved to buy a SmartWool mid layer jacket.

After considering both, the only features on the Vices that I cared about that the Ghost didn't have was the wind hater hood and the jacket-to-pants interface. The hood I could live without since I usually have a neck gaiter. The jacket-to-pants I will probably just DIY if it becomes an issue.


I got the jacket last Friday in size Medium. The fit was perfect on the torso, but the arms was a bit too baggy for my taste. Although this is probably a good thing so I can layer up easily.


Overall I'm happy with my purchase. Too bad the snow around here started melting so I probably won't be able to try it out until next year.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

PorkCereal said:


> Yeah, I'm 5'7 165. I can normally wear most parts larges if the arms run short, home school medium covered the tips of my hands. I could fit my wife in the jacket with me. Kinky


Yea I don't know if I'd call the fit large as much as "boxy". Similar to exOfficio.

There is a *significant* difference in size/cut between my L Homeschool and my L Patagonia puffs. They both fit.


----------



## Bsarosi (Jan 5, 2013)

Now I'm worried. I ordered the Ghost Shell in an XL off WhiskeyMilitia because the site stated that it runs small and the Size Guide reflected that (XL = 45.5"). Sounds like I should have gone with the L based on comments above. Guess I'll find out today when it arrives. With my trip to CO around the corner, unlikely I can get the L in time.

I will add that I have Homeschool pants in XL and they fit perfectly.


----------



## johnsnowboards (Feb 6, 2015)

Bsarosi said:


> Now I'm worried. I ordered the Ghost Shell in an XL off WhiskeyMilitia because the site stated that it runs small and the Size Guide reflected that (XL = 45.5"). Sounds like I should have gone with the L based on comments above. Guess I'll find out today when it arrives. With my trip to CO around the corner, unlikely I can get the L in time.
> 
> I will add that I have Homeschool pants in XL and they fit perfectly.



try to chat the BackCountry support. They're pretty cool customer service wise. I've had a couple orders from them the past couple of weeks, in different occasions by chatting them I got a price match, free return labels (for wrong sizing as well), and a free 2 day shipping upgrade


----------



## Handbanana (Dec 10, 2013)

Weird, I feel like my L Ghost Shell is smaller than my Volcom and Quicksilver larges. I swim in the Volcom, wish I had gotten a medium.


----------



## Bsarosi (Jan 5, 2013)

Handbanana said:


> Weird, I feel like my L Ghost Shell is smaller than my Volcom and Quicksilver larges. I swim in the Volcom, wish I had gotten a medium.


That makes me feel a little better...I'm a L in Volcom jackets so hoping Homeschool fits a little smaller.

If it doesn't work, I'll reach out to Backcountry as mentioned above, although I leave Thurs for CO so not sure they can get it to me in time unless they overnight it so that it arrives on Wed.


----------



## johnsnowboards (Feb 6, 2015)

Just an update, I got a chance to try the jacket out last Friday during the snow. I like this jacket, it's light and comfy. The breathability definitely helps. After 4 hours of riding, I was definitely feeling less swampy compared to my old 686 jacket.

Size and fit was perfect as well I thought. I got a medium. Compared to my 686 "All Access Fit" jacket which also was a medium, the 686 jacket was baggier. The Ghost Shell I thought had a more athletic fit, but it also has enough space inside to fit some layers. The sleeves were baggier though in relation to the torso.


Only thing I didn't like about the jacket was the lack of pants-to-jacket interface. My powder skirt was riding up the whole evening. But I like this jacket so I'll probably just DIY sew on a strap with some snap buttons or something.


----------

